

Scientists discover clues to what makes human muscle age - cwan
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2009-09/uoc--sdc092809.php

======
callmeed
_"By manipulating these pathways, the researchers were able to turn back the
clock on old human muscle, restoring its ability to repair and rebuild
itself."_

Now washed-up pro athletes will never retire

